# Where to stay in Perth



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi
I am planning to stay in Perth for one month to try and search for a job.
Where do you think is the best place for accommodation which will be in a place that is safe and close to activity areas.
Thank you


----------



## heester (Jun 17, 2014)

If it's just for one month, why don't you try airbnb. Might save you a lot of money, and it's fun to do.


----------



## Eric Bosloor (Jul 15, 2014)

Have you tried other locations in Australia for work, like in Sydney? I know lots of businesses that are booming and may need people to work. What are you looking for?


----------



## RockyHSK (Aug 19, 2014)

everywhere in perth is safe, but some areas where you should take extra care ,(common sense)


----------



## siobi (Aug 18, 2014)

Perth is a safe place. 
Welcome to Perth.


----------

